# Trade Marcus Camby?



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I think my beloved Nuggets would be smart to go ahead and attempt to trade away Marcus Camby. I don't what kind of response they would get with his injury problems and salary, but if the Nuggets could pick up an additional first round pick they could utilize it to benefit the team. Anyways it doesn't seem to me like Camby has any interest in being here.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

or camby plus denver's 2004 pick for somebody


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> or camby plus denver's 2004 pick for somebody


I doubt Denver wants to give any picks. Plus, the player they'd get in that trade probably wouldn't be better than there 04 pick.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

I think that the Nugz should trade camby to clipps for a plyer that they sign. So Clipps sign Maggette or Odom, and we trade Camby. The benefit to this sign/trade is that we do not lose any cap space because it would wash out with camby's contract, and the Clipps get something in return.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Woul Ny do this to get rid of some bad contracts, and we get rid of camby.

We trade
Rodney White
Marcus Camby
Our Philly first.

They trade

Othella
Eisley 
Their First


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Woul Ny do this to get rid of some bad contracts, and we get rid of camby.
> 
> We trade
> ...


Well firsy off we don't have a Philly 1st it's a 2nd. Also why would you want to give up Camby and White for Othella and Eisley. I don't want to part with White because at the end of the year he showed great signs of promise and could be a real contributor to this team in the future. Also whats the point in getting Othella he is much the same as Camby except that he is older and not as good. Eisley would make sense if we wern't so serious about signing Arenas.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

we have a future philly first which we should get in 2005 or 2006.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Sure White may have improved towards the end of the year, but when you are among players who stink, it isnt hard to standf out. White still has lots and lots of work to do. Othella is better than camby because HE PLAYS, and the main part of that deal is the top ten pick.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Sure White may have improved towards the end of the year, but when you are among players who stink, it isnt hard to standf out. White still has lots and lots of work to do. Othella is better than camby because HE PLAYS, and the main part of that deal is the top ten pick.


I just think it's hard to give up White after we stole him in a trade last year (Mengke Bateer and Don Reid plus a 1st). Why give up on a promising young player who has nowhere to go but up. It would be a big mistake to give up on a player jsut receive mediocre talent such as Othella Harrington. I do agree that the best part of the deal would be the top ten pick but the problem with that is that we are given up a top ten pick (White) who has already started to develop. I just think that would be a step backwards rather than forwards.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

I just dont see white developing into the player everyone thinks he CAN be. I mean, the guy played well in about 10 games, that is it. Not to mention he played good on the NUGGETS for 10 games. The most i can ever see him being is a 10 and 6 type player. I think with an additional pick in the top ten we could roll the dice on a player like sophocles or barbosa or even wayde, and it could payoff huge.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I am very high on Barbosa and Sofoklis but the fact of the matter is both of them are going to take as long to develope as Skita. If I had it my way we would leave Skita as our lone "project" and try to surround him with talented players that can contribute sooner. You have to remember Rodney White is still very young being around 21 years old. I do agree that he only had a few good games last year but I'm looking at potential and with him still developing theres a chance he could pan out I just don't want player that the Nuggets give up on another young player and it turns out to backfire on us. He has only been here for a year give him a chance. Also, Wade is too small, I would rather have Hayes.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't think Denver will have much luck trading Camby for anyone fans would want to see in a Nuggets uniform. He can be a useful and even special player at his best, but he's INCREDIBLY fragile, and pretty expensive. The problem is that Denver doesn't have a really attractive commmodity they would be willing to package with Camby, that would convince another team to take Camby off our hands. For instance, Denver might get plenty of takers for a Nene/Camby package, but it's not worth the loss of Nene to also unload Marcus' contract. I assume that we are stuck with Camby, and so should hope for an unusual burst of health and toughness from him this season. When he's at the top of his game, he can do good stuff on both ends of the floor. I just don't know if he'll ever hit that pinnacle again in his career.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually, Cleveland will be trying to get rid of Ricky Davis and he could really help the Nuggets. The Cavs are loaded with similar players, Ricky, Lebron, Miles, and Jumaine. If Dajuan is playing at the 2 spot, somethings gotta give. Denver can take advantage of this desperation and trade Camby to them for Ricky straight up. Denver will get a scorer and a solid SG.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> we have a future philly first which we should get in 2005 or 2006.


how is it protected? i wouldn't be suprised to see philly on the decline.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> how is it protected? i wouldn't be suprised to see philly on the decline.


i forget but its protected for awhile. the best it can ever be is like 8 or 9 and we should get it around 2006.


----------

